# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  How do I insert Countdown.

## thldrum1

I knew how to do it on the old messsage board.  How do I do it with this new format?

----------


## Clarity

http://negril.com/forum/showthread.p...ntdown+tickers

Make sure you choose *BB code* and delete everything around it - just leave [IMG] on either side.

----------


## thldrum1

Where do I paste the ticker so it shows on my posts?

----------


## Clarity

Go to "Forum Actions"  and then pick "Edit Profile". 
Choose EDIT SIGNATURE.
Copy and paste that code in and press save.
Then it will show up underneath all your posts in the signature window like mine does. :Smile:

----------


## thldrum1

Thank you.

----------


## LittleBird

testing

----------


## Daydreamer

testing

----------


## Daydreamer



----------

